# Need advice and guidance for routing picture frames



## popmoon (Feb 19, 2007)

I have stock that is 3/4" thick and is anywhere from 2" - 3 1/2" wide. I have a craftsman 2hp plunge router on a skill bench top router table. My questions are:
1. What other assesories will I need to make picture frames?
2. What bits would you suggest?
3. Where do I start and in what order would I use the bits?
4. Any other comments or help.
I have only made plane picture frames at this time but would like to make them more decortive if I can. Only problem is I am new to using a router and need some guidance.

Thanks,
Pop Moon


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Pop Moon

Many,Many ways to do it but I do Recommend the 1st bit on the list below,it will setup the stock for the picture frames then flip the stock over and do the other side of the 5" wide stock then use the other bits below to do the front side of the picture frame stock and then do the same thing, flip it .
I also recommend a quick jig you can make to hold the stock to the fence when you pass the stock by for the front side of the frame (using the tall horz.molding bits)

I have posted this type of jig on the forum, if you want to see it just ask and I will post a link to it.

Picture frames are fun to make, have fun 

Picture Frame Rabbet Bits
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_pictr.html#pfram_rab_anchor

other bit for the face side ▼
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-Shank-...4883408QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-Shank-...5065323QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/2-pc-1-2-SH-2-5...5196778QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-Shank-...6496818QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem


One small note***** I do recommend using wide stock i.e. 4 to 8" wide and then route the back side of the stock and then do the front side and then split the stock on the table saw to the size you want or need, this way you will have a match parts so to speak and it's a bit safer with the wide stock.
Try some 3/4" to 1 1/4" MDF stock it's need stuff to use for painted frames .  comes out real clean looking.

Bj


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Popmoon,

I agree with Bobj3 (but then who doesn't?). There are many ways. One way I did it was to use 3 - 3/4" wide various wide wood and glued them in place. Let me first say, I'm a raw rookie when doing anything woodworking so it's a work in progress and a path of discovery. After I glued them, I found bits that I thought would make nice frame reliefs. It was actually pretty easy. I think my way is more time consuming but you can definitely make any relief you want depending on what bits you have. Any number of combinations exist.
I'll attach a picture though they are from my camera so not very good at all.

These were my very first frames and they were designed to cover up 2 thermostats on the wall....now our house is pretty much the same temp all over the place.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Sorry, my file was too large so guess it won't upload. I'll try to get a better picture for you and submit it when I get home.

Happy framing, it's true, it is a lot of fun.....again Bobj3 is correct on that one.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi karateed

Here's a link to some FREE software that will let you resize your pictures so they will upload .  besure to get the free plugins also.

http://www.irfanview.com/

Bj


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Thank Bobj3.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome karateed

Bj


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Trying the picture again.....as I said before the camera I used was very low pix so it isn't great but the frames came out well....they are painted black to suit the pictures that are in them....unfortunately the res is so bad it's hard to tell but, it is from a novice at doing this stuff.....so hope it is useful to someone.....


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi karateed

Here's a small rework of your picture but it's in a JPG format.
The best format to use is the JPG or the GIF format.

Bj 

it's not a real good picture to start with but maybe it will work.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great job karateed. Isn't it fun to be able to look at them and say "I made those"?


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

To tell you how poor the quality of the pics are.....the walls are actually an orange/red colour, very bright....so you can see the camera I used was inadequate....of course it came from a real cheepo....but that's another story...looks like you got the same results as I did when trying to rework them in irfanview Bobj3.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi karateed
Is this more like it? I did this with PhotoShop.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi curiousgeorge....yes, that's almost exactly right...the colour is a tad light believe it or not but very close to the right hue....


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Speaking of frames*

I just finished these frames for my wood burnings. They are white oak painted and gilded with gold paint. I start out with 3/4 x 1 1/2" wood. I rout the inset in the back usually 1/4 or 3/8ths deep depending on the thickness of my woodburning. Then I rout the outside of the frame using various bit styles. I then measure how large the frame has to be and cut the 45 degree corners. I put the pieces in a jig that I made and glue the corners. The rest is sanding and finishing.

Gary

http://hometown.aol.com/seawolf21/pyro.html


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Gary,

Very nice wood burning & frames!!

I haven't done any woodburning since I was a kid... OK, maybe 5-7 year old kid. 
You have really taken to it in a very good way! Do you use more than one tip on a soldering iron thingy? Seems like I used just one tip... flat pointed angled tip.

Possible to show your "jig" you mentioned that you use?
That just may be what we need to see to make the job easier and more accurate.  

Thank you.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Gary, those are way cool. Seems like to me they are 3 dimensional or at least some kind of depth to them.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary

You did a great job 

Like you I like elephants I have a small collection of brass elephants with the trunks up, but I sure like the pictures you made with the wood burning tool and the frames are great also.  

Bj 



seawolf21 said:


> I just finished these frames for my wood burnings. They are white oak painted and gilded with gold paint. I start out with 3/4 x 1 1/2" wood. I rout the inset in the back usually 1/4 or 3/8ths deep depending on the thickness of my woodburning. Then I rout the outside of the frame using various bit styles. I then measure how large the frame has to be and cut the 45 degree corners. I put the pieces in a jig that I made and glue the corners. The rest is sanding and finishing.
> 
> Gary
> 
> http://hometown.aol.com/seawolf21/pyro.html


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*wood burnings*

Garry, I have to assume that you earn you're living making wood burnings and I bet it's a good living too. Whilst the average guy like me can be taught general wood working, to turn out the sort of work as shown requires the artistic talent to be inherent in ones make-up, in other words, you no doubt have been taught the techniques necessary but if you were not artistically inclined ,you would not be producing this high standard of workmanship.Just fabulous. Harry


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, those are sweet Gary! Excellent work and thanks for posting the photos.

Corey


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Woodburning*



Joe Lyddon said:


> Gary,
> 
> Very nice wood burning & frames!!
> 
> ...


OK guys. There are many burning systems. I started out with the Walnut Hollow brass tip system which you can buy for about $30.00 and graduated to the adjustable heat system which is around $200.00 and has a top heat range of 2,000degrees. http://woodworker.com/cgi-bin/FULLPRES.exe?PARTNUM=934-476 

All of my work is given away to friends,relatives and some are donated. The elephants will be donated to the Milwaukee county Zoo if they want them. I work from patterns and photographs I take myself. If you want to know what the holes in my router table are for, well before I had my dust collector, I made a vac system under the table top where I could fit my shop vac hose.

Here is the home made jig for frames.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Gary I am impressed. I think I could really get into that woodburning stuff. I must stay away from those things.... just for some info  what kind of wood do you do these on? I would think you would want something fairly white wood and minimal grain. 

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

WOW....... Gary, those woodburning pictures blew me away. That is some of the most excellent talent I have laid eyes on. Beautiful work for sure and yet another temptation for Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob N said:


> WOW....... Gary, those woodburning pictures blew me away. That is some of the most excellent talent I have laid eyes on. Beautiful work for sure and yet another temptation for Corey


LOL.....leave me alone Bob.... I am just lookin  

Corey


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

You are truly an artist Gary. The elephants are awesome.


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

I normally burn on basswood which is the softest. Next, birch plywood which I get at Woodcraft also on maple and oak but I stay away from pine which has too much resin and is too bumpy no matter how much you sand it. The birch ply has a thin top layer so I can't put too much pressure on it. I usually burn on 1/8" or 1/4" birch ply. For color I use oil pencils which comes in many colors. It can be bought at Walnut Hollow or Michaels and I blend the color with thinner. If you want to see some real work check this site. http://www.woodburner.com/index.php

Gary


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

WOW! Wood burning has come a LONG way since I did it!  
I had no idea!! Thank you for the update.

Thanks for the frame jig picture... Looks like that would make it easier alright.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for the link Gary, some way cool stuff!

Corey


----------

